# Houston is shit....but



## stroober (May 10, 2007)

Well it is i just spend a long week there

but did find 2 hidden gems of eateries

The Backstreet Cafe - fantastic!!! and a excellent wine selection
The Daily Review - also great food


as you were


----------



## Mr_Nice (May 11, 2007)

I spent a week there with work, found some quite good lap dancing clubs and I seem to remember that a club called Fabric was quite good
Very very friendly place I had a great time


----------



## zoltan (May 14, 2007)

Its also fockin HOT n horrible in the summer


----------



## Tequila (May 24, 2007)

Mr_Nice said:
			
		

> I spent a week there with work, found some quite good lap dancing clubs and I seem to remember that a club called Fabric was quite good
> Very very friendly place I had a great time




Houston is know for it's lap dancing clubs  and it's 'spas'.  My favourite city in Texas is Austin.  If you have never been there give it a try.  It has so much more of an abience and a very unique one too.  I find Dallas bland.


----------



## Tequila (May 24, 2007)

zoltan69 said:
			
		

> Its also fockin HOT n horrible in the summer



You can say that again.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 25, 2007)

it's not so bad...you should have said, I'd have given you some suggestions...

The Menil Collection's amazing if you're into art, there's the Art Car Museum, the National Funeral Museum, ground control at NASA

There are plenty of good restaurants if you know where to go...


----------

